# pup with badly de-skind paw



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

my jack russell was playin outside on the tarmac, and wen she can in her front paw had been litualry skinned, and the skin is still hangin off..........its not bleeding.

have bathed her paws in cold water, and it dosnt seem to be hurting her when she walks, but i am worried about the skin that is hanging off......and ideas what to do? i just dont want her biteing it and making it worse


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Vet?:2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've got an idea. Take her to the vet.

Best of luck


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

VET the risk of infection .. he might be able to put the *glove* back on and stitch up x


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

thats what a was thinkin.....but they charge £60 jst 2 b called out to the surgery....mite bangage it up n go 2 the vets 2moz


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

dogs can hide pain, and yes there is also the high risk of infection.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

our vets r open til 8 at nite.. i wouldnt leave it the skin could die dirt could get in., etc.. i have imagives of the paw toatlly degloved like a rats tail kinda idea


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

There's the PDSA for people who cant afford a vet. She needs to see one tonight, it will start healing over badly if you dont get her seen to - and she may need pain relief.

But if you cant afford £60, whilst I sympathise, I do think you need to think of the dog first, wallet later. Most vets will let you pay later if you make an arrangement with them.

It may be worth thinking about insurance too :2thumb:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I dont usually get involved in 'slating' or anything, but you're saying your dog is more or less de-gloved and you won't take it to the vet til morning? 
Nice...I'dlike to see you go all night with the skin hanging off your hand.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i dont think she means i like that daikenkai i think shes just askin if theres another option like is it urgent.. * (it is chick) if its like degloved its paw ..


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

vets r pretty "lazy" around here lol, shut at 6 

she wont be going out side again tonight, and if she does then i'll bathe he paws to cut the risk....

its wierd because its just like another layer of skin under the ripped off skin, kinda wierd :S


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

No there isn't another option. It really is just common sense, dogs feel just as much pain as we do - if this happened to a human, to your child etc, you wouldn't leave them til morning.: victory:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

can you put pictures up?


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Ok ok, well at least try and keep her comfortable til morning and phone the vet first thing, it sounds a bloody painful injury.


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

daikenkai said:


> I dont usually get involved in 'slating' or anything, but you're saying your dog is more or less de-gloved and you won't take it to the vet til morning?
> Nice...I'dlike to see you go all night with the skin hanging off your hand.


 
excuse me...but my local vets shut early and cost a ridiculas price, i would rather travel god knws how many miles 2 get her seen 2, but unfortunaly my friend is borrowin the car!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

what size wound are we talking about?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i stil think you should go.. is the skin red raw like fdown to muscle tissue. totally hairless.. the vet will clean it up prob push teh skin back up like put glove back on if its still attached to bits .. perhaps stitch it and banadeae it aswell as antibiotics.. either that r hed do the total opposit depending on what its like.. can you put a pic up? if its not as bad as i think he might just take off the excess bit of skin and leave her to it with a corse of antibiotics if its just a bit skinned..


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I still think the dogs wellbeing should come before the price of the treatment.


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

daikenkai said:


> Ok ok, well at least try and keep her comfortable til morning and phone the vet first thing, it sounds a bloody painful injury.


 
well shes a wimp and if she gets hurt, even the slightest nip off my older dog she squeeks lol

shes snoozin in her bed atm, but im gonna keep batheing her paw througout the nite, and make sure she dnt try and run around 2 much...damn would have been a good time to have kept the dog crate


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ that's why I was asking for pics


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> I still think the dogs wellbeing should come before the price of the treatment.


That should always be the case : victory:


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

klair328 said:


> i stil think you should go.. is the skin red raw like fdown to muscle tissue. totally hairless.. the vet will clean it up prob push teh skin back up like put glove back on if its still attached to bits .. perhaps stitch it and banadeae it aswell as antibiotics.. either that r hed do the total opposit depending on what its like.. can you put a pic up? if its not as bad as i think he might just take off the excess bit of skin and leave her to it with a corse of antibiotics if its just a bit skinned..


 
its not red raw, if you look at a dogs paw pad, its the same colour and texture, just a leyer less.....yet no blood or nothin. its basiclay been worn down with all the runnin she has done outside


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

can you get a pic up chick?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Dont know if these are any use - these have emergency 24 hour service:

Vets in Yorkshire specialists in Equine and Small Animal treatments

Equine Vets in Yorkshire specialists in Equine and Small Animal treatments

And here's a PDSA finder:
PDSA - Find Us


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

buzzybee1992 said:


> its not red raw, if you look at a dogs paw pad, its the same colour and texture, just a leyer less.....yet no blood or nothin. its basiclay been worn down with all the runnin she has done outside


So is it like a grazed pad then? I too think a pic would help determine the severity of the injury.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

So is it more like a popped blister and the skin has come away?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

buzzybee1992 said:


> excuse me...but my local vets shut early and cost a ridiculas price, i would rather travel god knws how many miles 2 get her seen 2, but unfortunaly my friend is borrowin the car!


Since when is £60 ridiculous for a dog? I paid nearly £400 when Sky was sick, and I'm on benefits and still managed it.

If you cant afford £60 for emergency treatment, what would you do if she was hit by a car, or seriously ill - say it'll have to wait til Monday?:gasp:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

is it her pad? and not her actual paw.. if its just her pad then its jst like shes skinned it.. my dogs do this all the time.. if this is what it is at first i had images of being degloved.. if its just a skint pad.. just clean it and make sure no dirt get in .. vets dont do much for a scrape. shel lick it herself which is good as long as she doesnt eat poop..twil help it x so its just a skint pad.?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

BTW is this going to be another one of those threads? :gasp:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

nope tisnt.. tis mearly advice.. i think alot of us reconed it was degloved.. u kno like wot happens if u grab a rats tail n it degloves.. gown to muscle tissue..


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry, no I dont want it to be one of "those" threads, I should calm down a little. I just despair when I see people saying they cant afford to take their animal to the vet, but no doubt were able to afford to buy said animal in the first place, and take the responsibility for it. :blush:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

klair328 said:


> nope tisnt.. tis mearly advice.. i think alot of us reconed it was degloved.. u kno like wot happens if u grab a rats tail n it degloves.. gown to muscle tissue..





LisaLQ said:


> Sorry, no I dont want it to be one of "those" threads, I should calm down a little. I just despair when I see people saying they cant afford to take their animal to the vet, but no doubt were able to afford to buy said animal in the first place, and take the responsibility for it. :blush:


No I understand completely, sometimes when you aren't sure how bad the injury is it's very frustrating because you aren't sure if the OP is being negligent to their pet or if they have over stated the injury because they are panicking and then when they calm down they realise it might not be as bad as they first thought.

I think that's why threads can get out of hand because no animal lover can bear the thought of needless suffering, especially when it appears to come down to money. : victory:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

it sounds like the sort of thing my dog gets quite often e.g when chasing a ball, she sort of skids along the ground at the end of her run to slow down, if shes on a rough surface it can sort of graze the pad but it just takes the first layer of skin off, no bleeding because its not raw or down to muscle. she normally just licks it for a short time and after a couple of hours its absolutely fine. 
i have spoken to the vets about it before and its a common thing, and as its not bleeding or raw theres not really anything they can do about it.

however if your dog is showing any signs of pain at all i would pop her to the vets first thing tomorrow morning

it would be helpful if you can post pics though, as its hard to picture in your head the severity of the injury


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi

If it is just her pad that has been grazed then she should be fine....however if it is her actual foot and skin has come away she will need to see a vet tonight (NO MATTER THE COST!) as if she is seen tomorrow there is a possiblitiy that no matter how much you bathe it is will still end up with a deep set infection (even potential MRSA as we all carry it on our skin) which will slow healing, the skin will also prob become necrotic and die, again slowing healing and all this will cost you more than just £60.

You said your vets were "lazy" because they closed at 6, do you think about all the appointments and operations that they perform during the day, how amny lives they save. Many vets will actually be there a lot later than that dealing with inpatients etc, if they do their own on call they will have to work with little or no sleep at times doing emergency surgery in the middle of the night then still have to be bright eyed and bushy tailed for the appointments the following day. So please dont call vets lazy again cos they are not...oh and before anyone starts they are not money grabbing either it takes a lot to run a practice and if we were charged for our healthcare we would be charged probably triple the amount


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Frogmad said:


> Hi
> 
> If it is just her pad that has been grazed then she should be fine....however if it is her actual foot and skin has come away she will need to see a vet tonight (NO MATTER THE COST!) as if she is seen tomorrow there is a possiblitiy that no matter how much you bathe it is will still end up with a deep set infection (even potential MRSA as we all carry it on our skin) which will slow healing, the skin will also prob become necrotic and die, again slowing healing and all this will cost you more than just £60.
> 
> You said your vets were "lazy" because they closed at 6, do you think about all the appointments and operations that they perform during the day, how amny lives they save. Many vets will actually be there a lot later than that dealing with inpatients etc, if they do their own on call they will have to work with little or no sleep at times doing emergency surgery in the middle of the night then still have to be bright eyed and bushy tailed for the appointments the following day. So please dont call vets lazy again cos they are not...oh and before anyone starts they are not money grabbing either it takes a lot to run a practice and if we were charged for our healthcare we would be charged probably triple the amount


 
My goodness - someone standing up for vets? I'm lost for words. Thanks


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello, sorry to hijack the thread...

But what is degloving?

Thanks


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

When the skin is removed from the underlying tissue. Imagine usually there is a deep cut relatively high up the leg, say putting a foot/paw/hand through a glass window, then pulled back - pulling the skin down a bit like removing a glove so it's inside out?


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> When the skin is removed from the underlying tissue. Imagine usually there is a deep cut relatively high up the leg, say putting a foot/paw/hand through a glass window, then pulled back - pulling the skin down a bit like removing a glove so it's inside out?


Oh :gasp: ouch. 

Thank you.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Sorry, no I dont want it to be one of "those" threads, I should calm down a little. *I just despair when I see people saying they cant afford to take their animal to the vet*, but no doubt were able to afford to buy said animal in the first place, and take the responsibility for it. :blush:


i dont think the OP actually ever said they CANT afford it, more along the lines of they dont want to spend out £60..... none the less im just being picky and im not condoning not takin the dog to the vet at all


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Nobody wants to spend out £60, but sometimes what's best for the animal is what's most important :whistling2:


----------



## shiprakaul (Aug 6, 2009)

*Take care*

If vet is not in the scene,try out home made options like wash it with dettol/savlon. Bandage it with a sterilised peice and put some soframycin or any healant if available.
Dogs can really hide pain and if that is the case,it could be dangerous avoiding the vet.
In the meantime search for some low fee vet in the neighborhood.
Take care:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Any chance of an update? 

vetdebbie, I have nothing but respect for the vets who have looked after my pets over the years, especially the one who came and picked Fiddle up from a lady who found him after he had been run over. She got him out of bed and he didn't complain about it and gave him the best care even tho he wasn't guarenteed payment. :notworthy:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

shiprakaul said:


> If vet is not in the scene,try out home made options like wash it with dettol/savlon. Bandage it with a sterilised peice and put some soframycin or any healant if available.
> Dogs can really hide pain and if that is the case,it could be dangerous avoiding the vet.
> In the meantime search for some low fee vet in the neighborhood.
> Take care:2thumb:


Never use Dettol, Savlon solution or TCP on animals...


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

just warm salty water x


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol every time an animal has a scrape you dont need to go to the vet!

Just bathe with warm soapy water and keep it clean, jacks are hard as nails i know as I have one! itl be fine, if you do notice any changes then yes go to the vet but what is the point of wasting all that money to be told the same thing?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> Lol every time an animal has a scrape you dont need to go to the vet!
> 
> Just bathe with warm soapy water and keep it clean, jacks are hard as nails i know as I have one! itl be fine, if you do notice any changes then yes go to the vet but what is the point of wasting all that money to be told the same thing?


 
i think its the fact the OP said that the foot had been de skinned and that the skin was hangin off that made people say vet asap...... if this was the case i wold definately yake to the vet, but it sounds like the OP might have been a little over dramatic in their initial description and now its sounding like more of a graze

the problem is infection...... all the cleaning in the world wont always keep infection out, and treatment for infections in animals is usually only obtainable from a vet, unless you have a stock of it like us from previous vet visits. i dont think its a waste of money if it could potentially help the dog, avoid further problems and god forbid anything worse


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

buzzybee1992 said:


> my jack russell was playin outside on the tarmac, and wen she can in her front paw had been litualry skinned, and the skin is still hangin off..........its not bleeding.
> 
> have bathed her paws in cold water, and it dosnt seem to be hurting her when she walks, but i am worried about the skin that is hanging off......and ideas what to do? i just dont want her biteing it and making it worse


 are you serious? Why are you posting on here instead of taking her to a vet. Then when you get back, look outside to see what has caused the injury and remove it so it doesn't happen again. Sheesh..................:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Nobody wants to spend out £60, but sometimes what's best for the animal is what's most important :whistling2:


i totally agree! i was just statin they hadnt said they couldnt afford it..... which in some respects not being happy to pay £60 is worse than not being able to afford it


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

buzzybee1992 said:


> vets r pretty "lazy" around here lol, shut at 6
> 
> she wont be going out side again tonight, and if she does then i'll bathe he paws to cut the risk....
> 
> its wierd because its just like another layer of skin under the ripped off skin, kinda wierd :S


 I'm sorry but what sort of owner would leave a dog all night with skin hanging off the paw. You get a pet, you have a responsibility to care for it. And if it means paying £60 then pay it.
If you cannot afford to look after all your pet's needs, then simply, you should not have pets!
A deskinning wound is about as painful as a burn. She must be in flipping agony.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

klair328 said:


> is it her pad? and not her actual paw.. if its just her pad then its jst like shes skinned it.. my dogs do this all the time.. if this is what it is at first i had images of being degloved.. if its just a skint pad.. just clean it and make sure no dirt get in .. vets dont do much for a scrape. shel lick it herself which is good as long as she doesnt eat poop..twil help it x so its just a skint pad.?



so you can see the wound? Are you a qualified vet then eh? If you aren't, and you cannot actually see the wound, why are you saying it'll be fine?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KoopaTheBoa said:


> Hello, sorry to hijack the thread...
> 
> But what is degloving?
> 
> Thanks



:google:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> My goodness - someone standing up for vets? I'm lost for words. Thanks


 
Your welcome.....I'm a vet nurse!!!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> Lol every time an animal has a scrape you dont need to go to the vet!
> 
> Just bathe with warm soapy water and keep it clean, jacks are hard as nails i know as I have one! itl be fine, if you do notice any changes then yes go to the vet but what is the point of wasting all that money to be told the same thing?


 this has to be one of the most irresponsible bits of advice ever. No matter how 'hard' jack russells are, they feel pain and get infection just like any other dog. Unless you can actually see the wound in the flesh, you should not tell someone not to take an injured animal to the vet. If an infection stes in, it'll cost a lot more than £60 to put right.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i really must show you how to multi quote pam :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hijacked!

now ill not ever drama this 

evi playys in ants nest
now she has some red flesshy skin
then it lost all her fur around and near it
the skin is still there
but lumpy 
weve been putting cream on it
and it stinkss (whistling2)
and now, its red 

itss like on her front paw 'wrist' i think it could be ant bites or falling on it, we havent taken her to the vets as there is no need but any other ideas?? x


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> this has to be one of the most irresponsible bits of advice ever. No matter how 'hard' jack russells are, they feel pain and get infection just like any other dog. Unless you can actually see the wound in the flesh, you should not tell someone not to take an injured animal to the vet. If an infection stes in, it'll cost a lot more than £60 to put right.



You are the best example of the sort of person I was on about. My advice is not irresponsible what so ever so calm down and stop being irrational.

AND I DID say take it to the vet if you think its getting worse.

Its like these parents who wrap their kids up so much and dare not let them play..a few cuts and scratches are not going to do any damage, if you think the wound is infected then yes seek medical attention.

I am not irresponsible, I suggest you think before you type next time.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

You need to keep it bathed in sea salt on water, wash it with that, put an antiseptic cream on it and vetwrap it up!!!!!



buzzybee1992 said:


> my jack russell was playin outside on the tarmac, and wen she can in her front paw had been litualry skinned, and the skin is still hangin off..........its not bleeding.
> 
> have bathed her paws in cold water, and it dosnt seem to be hurting her when she walks, but i am worried about the skin that is hanging off......and ideas what to do? i just dont want her biteing it and making it worse


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

My bad, i meant to put sea salt (only) water..

And yes take them to the vets in the morning to get anti biotics. They will also re wrap it up. Just keep it clean


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

this sort of injury is actually quite comon, my dog gets it when he runs himself stupid, i usually just keep an eye on it and he will keep it clean himself, usually within 2-3 days its healed and he walks no problem.

do what you personally think is best, the people on here say dogs feel pain like we do, correct, so when the skin is hanging off your hand can you just go to bed and sleep ??? dont thinks so. but the dog did so he cant be that bad.

hope you get him sorted soon


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hijacked!
> 
> now ill not ever drama this
> 
> ...


:lol2: I assume you're taking the mick?

Just in case you're not though - that needs a vet - today. If it's red and stinks it's infected.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hijacked!
> 
> now ill not ever drama this
> 
> ...


No need or a vet? If it isn't improving at all i'd suggest it really is time for the vet.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> You are the best example of the sort of person I was on about. My advice is not irresponsible what so ever so calm down and stop being irrational.
> 
> AND I DID say take it to the vet if you think its getting worse.
> 
> ...


 Unless you actually saw the wound then yes, your advice not to take it to a vet was thoroughly irresponsible. I'm hardly being irrational am I? What part of


> take it to a vet if the skin is indeed hanging off


,can be considered irrational?
With as many animals as I have, I can render first aid to most scrapes but if any of mine had a wound as described by the OP, I would be at the vet. 30 odd years experience has shown me that leaving something until it gets worse is not only cruel and illegal, but is likely to end up with a far bigger vet bill and much longer healing time as well as causing more pain than is necessary.
Read the animal welfare act. In particular


> 4​Unnecessary suffering
> 
> (1)​A person commits an offence if—
> 
> ...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> :lol2: I assume you're taking the mick?
> 
> Just in case you're not though - that needs a vet - today. If it's red and stinks it's infected.


Oh you are completely irrational you know. It's fine. Just put dettol on it. No need to bother with a vet.
And that my friends, is sarcasm!!
Sadly though it seems to be what anyone with a sick or injured animal wants to hear:bash:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I must be really dim, as I really thought they must be taking the pee. Seriously, if it's red and stinks - it doesn't need a vet??? That had to be a joke. Didn't it? :blush:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Never use Dettol, Savlon solution or TCP on animals...


 
On what do you base this? 

Do you have scientific evidence to back the statement up?

I`ve recently used TCP to good effect on a Boa with severe burns.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hijacked!
> 
> now ill not ever drama this
> 
> ...


 


Is that a jibe at me and m by any chance.

Your the guy who went off on one when told to take a rabbit to vets so if that was a jibe it just proves what a immature person u are connor.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

see the rule of thumb i have always been told is any soloution that turns white in water such as dettol, jeyes, zoflora, stardrops, tcp, can be potentially toxic whilst wet to dogs, unless massively diluted, even then there a possibility of hyposensitivity reaction, and to this day i have never asked why, but happy not to take any risks.


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Unless you actually saw the wound then yes, your advice not to take it to a vet was thoroughly irresponsible. I'm hardly being irrational am I? What part of ,can be considered irrational?
> With as many animals as I have, I can render first aid to most scrapes but if any of mine had a wound as described by the OP, I would be at the vet. 30 odd years experience has shown me that leaving something until it gets worse is not only cruel and illegal, but is likely to end up with a far bigger vet bill and much longer healing time as well as causing more pain than is necessary.
> Read the animal welfare act. In particular



My dog was running on the beach the other day and cut her paw on a bitof wood. She yelped madly, being a greyhound I figured it was probably just a little cut as they are wimps and after I thoroughly checked her she had indeed cut herself. I then watched her look at me for sympathy before happily trotting away. I didn't go to the vet. Infact I checked it the next day and it had healed fine. Does this make me cruel? She was bleeding so it was more than what this womans dog had...

BTW I was going by what the OP had said happened, no blood etc. You dont need to rush to a vet if the wound is looking alright, I would just monitor it and see how she is the next day.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lilworm said:


> see the rule of thumb i have always been told is any soloution that turns white in water such as dettol, jeyes, zoflora, stardrops, tcp, can be potentially toxic whilst wet to dogs, unless massively diluted, even then there a possibility of hyposensitivity reaction, and to this day i have never asked why, but happy not to take any risks.


And cats, some reps, rabbits, rats, guinea pigs, gerbils...I can't remember the ingredient that is used to turn the water white, but I will find out and get back to you. I don't have scientific evidence as I am not a scientist.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If it's any use, you can use hibiscrub on rats, so presumably safe for dogs too. Diluted in water, good for getting rid of staph on rats.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Pheneol aint it ferrets do real bad on that.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> If it's any use, you can use hibiscrub on rats, so presumably safe for dogs too. Diluted in water, good for getting rid of staph on rats.


Hibiscrub is safe for dogs. Great to keep stocked up on if you can find it. 



ferretman said:


> Pheneol aint it ferrets do real bad on that.


That's the one, potentially toxic if it comes into contact with body tissue/muscle/the blood stream/the respiratory system.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> You are the best example of the sort of person I was on about. My advice is not irresponsible what so ever so calm down and stop being irrational.
> 
> AND I DID say take it to the vet if you think its getting worse.
> 
> ...


From the info the OP posted it seemed that it was a degloving injury which I have seen many many times, this can be horrendous and can sometimes even cost the animal its leg if not tended to BY A VET straight away.
How long can it take to become obviously infected....once it looks infected you have to fork out even more money and the problem can be 3 times as bad
I have seen many wounds that have been left by owners thinking it will be fine then come in 3-4 days after the incident and there is a horrible stink coming from the wound, it is a horrible way (even sometimes fly strike has occurred, then the poor animal has had to have fluids, for shock, surgery and many many bandage changes.
Now I am not one to go to the docs for every cut or scrape I get but the OP was obviously worried enough to post on here for advice and to me that means if they wanted advice they should have sought out properly trained veterinary advice where the vet could actually see the wound and assess properly

To me I have to agree with Fen that your advice was irresonsible as you had not seen the wound and I assume you are not a fully qualified vet or vet nurse so therefore you are not qualified to give the advice of just leaving it cos russells are hard!!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Excellent post Frogmad. I've had dogs for years and am not one to rush down the vet for minor injuries and I don't understand where this accusation has come on to the threads lately that if you do take your animal to the vet then you are an idiot. It's pretty obvious to me that if you have a pet and they have an injury if you are in any doubt you should get them medical advice as after all an animal can't speak for themselves so they can't tell you how much pain they are or are not in. If you are not prepared to do this then the pet is probably better off living elsewhere.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

And if you're unsure, it's best to phone the vet for advice, not all vets are money grabbing meanies - some are great and it'll set your mind at rest.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> And if you're unsure, it's best to phone the vet for advice, not all vets are money grabbing meanies - some are great and it'll set your mind at rest.


this is a much better response. why not phone the vet first (that is free!) then the vet will be able to advise you on whether or not they need to see your dog. if they say they dont need to see it then just make sure to ask what you should use to bathe it. if they say they do need to see it then you obviously will have to take it, and fork out the consult costs (and costs of any treatment)


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

price on pet bill's is so pathetic, Find someone who is on the dole or something and register your dog in there name = free pet bill's :2thumb:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> price on pet bill's is so pathetic, Find someone who is on the dole or something and register your dog in there name = free pet bill's :2thumb:


Or if you cant be arsed paying for your pet DONT HAVE ONE!!! It's people like you that drive me mad!:devil:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

mythicdawn07 said:


> price on pet bill's is so pathetic, Find someone who is on the dole or something and register your dog in there name = free pet bill's :2thumb:


why are they pathetic? my vet is reasonably priced and gives a good caring service too. dont forget it is a job at the end of the day and they have to earn a wage too. Admitedly some take the piss n charge the earth but most are affordable. Ive just paid a £400 vet bill off, and i wouldnt change it as i know the animals who needed vet treatment got it. 

As for the free pet bills thing, most people on job seekers get treatment from charities such as the pdsa. if everyone who shouldnt have access to this service uses it it will drain their resources and animals will begin to suffer. if you have a pet you should be able to finance its treatment should it require it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Frogmad said:


> Or if you cant be arsed paying for your pet DONT HAVE ONE!!! It's people like you that drive me mad!:devil:


a little less diplomatic than my reply but pretty much meant the same thing:lol2:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> a little less diplomatic than my reply but pretty much meant the same thing:lol2:


:lol2: yup,


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

To the OP, if you need to take the pooch to the vet and dont have enough money to pay, try Applegarth vets on St nickys street. They are generally very good as long as you explain the situation. They'll let you pay some when you take the dog then the rest in instalments.


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

*rite, to every1 who has critised this thread, the pup has been 2 the vets, the vet was fine with the fact i took her in on sat, no further damage was done by deleying treatment by 1 nite! infact the vet said i saved my-self a heafy call out fee! *

*the pup is fine, running around playin football again like nothing ever happened. *

*so in future keep ur starky opinions 2 urself because YES i can look after my 2 dogs, all i asked for was advice...but all i got was critisim!*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm glad your dog is well! To be fair, I think people thought the injury was worse than it was because you were quite concerned about it when you first posted and it sounded painful for the dog:

*my jack russell was playin outside on the tarmac, and wen she can in her front paw had been litualry skinned, and the skin is still hangin off.
*
You can't really moan about people suggesting the vet as you did ask for advice and it was given. Emotions can run high when animals involved and this is a site full of animal lovers, after all. Yes some poeple can sound quite rude but maybe they get sick and tired of people asking for advice on injured animals and then not taking that advice. Rather than letting the thread run on maybe you could have come and posted after you had been to the vet, or maybe put a picture up so that people had a clearer idea of the injury.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

To be fair, I couldn't even estimate how many times I've read people say their dog is seriously ill, then play it down when they're told to take it to the vets. I really do hope that his paw is on the mend, but in future, if it's as serious as you say it was, he should have been straight to the vets - just because it worked out ok this time does not mean it was right to wait.

If you dogs paw was literally skinned with skin hanging off as you said that is a serious problem and needed swift treatment. But then you change the story when that is suggested and IMO you probably did so in order to postpone having to cough up for the poor little sod.

Lucky it worked out this time - but think about insurance for the future.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

buzzybee1992 said:


> *rite, to every1 who has critised this thread, the pup has been 2 the vets, the vet was fine with the fact i took her in on sat, no further damage was done by deleying treatment by 1 nite! infact the vet said i saved my-self a heafy call out fee! *
> 
> *the pup is fine, running around playin football again like nothing ever happened. *
> 
> *so in future keep ur starky opinions 2 urself because YES i can look after my 2 dogs, all i asked for was advice...but all i got was critisim!*


 
im with lisa on this one, if you dont wanna get the comments like you have dont come on tellin people your dogs paw has been skinned, literally degloved. have you seen something degloved? its mingin. now if you had said your pup has grazed its foot people may not have been so harsh when you said you werent gunna go to an out of hours vet cos of the cost

incidentally, i found one of the rabbits paralysed early hours of the mornin so took it to my vet who have an open surgery for one hour on a sunday. It was clear she was going to have to be put to sleep, she could feel no pain so i could have easily left her until tomorrow to be seen but i didnt, i took her today, regardless of the cost i didnt care.... but my vet, who is wonderful in every way, spent 25 minutes of the hour he is open, with me chattin about cause etc and then put her to sleep in my arms, and you know what the charge was...... a total of £26, that was it. So not all vets are money grabbing people, some are kind and compassionate with their pricing


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> price on pet bill's is so pathetic, Find someone who is on the dole or something and register your dog in there name = free pet bill's :2thumb:



You dare to give a thumbs up for being dishonest, committing fraud and stealling from a charity. How dispicable are you? Anyone who would even siggest such a thing , shows that they are a thief and a liar as nobody honest would consider it O.K. to do something like this.
I wish people could stop thinking that getting stuff for nothing is their right, and no matter what they choose to get it is always someone elses responsibility to pay.
If you cannot afford to keep a pet then don't get a pet.:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

buzzybee1992 said:


> *rite, to every1 who has critised this thread, the pup has been 2 the vets, the vet was fine with the fact i took her in on sat, no further damage was done by deleying treatment by 1 nite! infact the vet said i saved my-self a heafy call out fee! *
> 
> *the pup is fine, running around playin football again like nothing ever happened. *
> 
> *so in future keep ur starky opinions 2 urself because YES i can look after my 2 dogs, all i asked for was advice...but all i got was critisim!*



You asked for advice and was advised to take it to a vet. If you are going to get the hump when you post and see replies you didn't want to see, then don't bleddy post.
p.s. I don't believe the vet said that at all!


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> You asked for advice and was advised to take it to a vet. If you are going to get the hump when you post and see replies you didn't want to see, then don't bleddy post.
> p.s. I don't believe the vet said that at all!


 
the pup had no open wounds, all it was was paw pad hangin off, she cut it and cleaned it....could have been done by me to be fair, but no, i took her 2 the vet. so stop blody critisizeing coz u lot did not see the injury u jst think its best 2 critisie everyone cause u dont have nothing betta to do!

it would have been nice if ppl actualy stop jumpin 2 conclusions and actualy read what i put bout the paw not havin no open wounds so no chance ov infection!!

u treat ppl lyk there dumb with no knowalage! i jst wanted other pplz opinion b4 i followed up on what i fort was best to do! ur such a critic


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

Frogmad said:


> Or if you cant be arsed paying for your pet DONT HAVE ONE!!! It's people like you that drive me mad!:devil:


 
been on the dole DOES NOT MEAN FREE PET BILLS!!! and also i love my dogs, u dnt knw me, i was onli askin 4 advice...n by the sound ov it...ur on the dole n certianly not a very good pet owner :devil:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

buzzybee1992 said:


> the pup had no open wounds, all it was was paw pad hangin off, she cut it and cleaned it


 but you yourself said it had been degloved with skin hanging off.




> ...could have been done by me to be fair, but no, i took her 2 the vet. so stop blody critisizeing coz u lot did not see the injury


exactly. you didn't photograph it so that people could give accurate advice.



> u jst think its best 2 critisie everyone cause u dont have nothing betta to do!


grow up you silly child.



> it would have been nice if ppl actualy stop jumpin 2 conclusions and actualy read what i put bout the paw not havin no open wounds so no chance ov infection!!


no conclusions were jumped to. Everyone based their advice on your own description of the injury.



> u treat ppl lyk there dumb with no knowalage!


 and I think , judging by the way you write, that this would be a pretty fair and accurate assumption.



> i jst wanted other pplz opinion b4 i followed up on what i fort was best to do! ur such a critic


 So, based on your own description, you were given opinions by a lot of people, who based the opinions upon the description you yourself gave.
If the injury was in fact, nothing like the description you gave, then all I can say is that you are a drama queen who was seeking attention.
Why would you otherwise state that the dogs skin was hanging off it's paw which had been degloved, when in fact it was simply a small cut on the paw?


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

1. i am not a child
2. got pics but comp wud not support them :S
3. if u dnt lyk wot a rite then dnt comment! simple as!
4. not every1 is perfect!...oh...but u seem 2 think u r!


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

Mod...close this thread please...please jumping to the wrong conclusions and thins are starting to get out of hand

thanks


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

buzzybee1992 said:


> 1. i am not a child


well you spell and type like a child would.


> 2. got pics but comp wud not support them :S


 of course you do.


> 3. if u dnt lyk wot a rite then dnt comment! simple as!


simple as what? If you don't like what people reply, then don't post.


> 4. not every1 is perfect!...oh...but u seem 2 think u r!


 everyone knows that I am perfect :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

buzzybee1992 said:


> been on the dole DOES NOT MEAN FREE PET BILLS!!! and also i love my dogs, u dnt knw me, i was onli askin 4 advice...*n by the sound ov it...ur on the dole n certianly not a very good pet owner* :devil:


 
where the hell do you draw that conclusion then?!?!?




buzzybee1992 said:


> *1. i am not a child*
> 2. got pics but comp wud not support them :S
> 3. _*if u dnt lyk wot a rite then dnt comment! simple as!*_
> 4. not every1 is perfect!...oh...but u seem 2 think u r!


*1. with a response like above it doesnt sound like it either :whistling2:*
*2. what computer you usin, one you wind up???*
*3. why dont you take your own advice eh? not an open wound the paw pad was just HANGIN off...... if it was in fact hangin off then i think there would be an open wound there. so either you were a bit of a drama lhama (as ditta calls me :lol2 when originally posting, or you are tellin pory pies now*
*4. fen isnt perfect, she just knows her shit when it comes to dogs *


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Why don't you *ALL* grow up and stop bullying the OP. You are all acting like school yard kids who pick on the new girl.

You make me sick. Just because she is on the dole does not mean she can't look after her pets. Stop ripping apart what she says. She has been to the vet and had it sorted so just leave her alone. 

Just get off the thread and go do something less destructive.

* Mod Please close this thread before it upsets people.*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Scarlet, she has brought any criticism on herself.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

*just watched a telly programme.........*

sorry posted in wrong bit.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> about seaside rescues. In one bit there was a dog which was discovered on a cliff ledge with a broken leg. My first thought was "what sort of dog owner walks along a cliff top and thinks, 'hmm this would be a great place to let the dog off"?
> at the end of the programme it turned out that the dog is owned by a vet nurse at the surgery it was taken to,. She took the dog out, it ran around a bend and when she got there it had disappeared. She said "we just resigned ourselves to the fact he was gone and assumed he's wash up somewhere eventually2.
> Now am I wrong in thinking she is a moron? If this was any of mine and I was daft enough to allow one of mine to run free on a cliff top, and it 'disappeared', I would never call for a bit, then just give up and go home.If I looked down and the dog wasn't laying dead at the foot, surely the sensible thing would be to go down and look from the bottom. Then, go back later on or the next day and call over the cliff to see if it barked.
> The thing had been trapped for 7 days on a ledge with a broken leg which it eventually had to have amputated.
> ...


IMO she doesn't deserve to have owned the dog in the first place, having not taken reasonable care of it's safety. 
Secondly, no, I could never have just gone home not knowing for sure where my dog was if it had disappeared like that. 
Thirdly, the dog probably loves her more than she could ever deserve, which is the only reason it is maybe better off with her than rehomed.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Erm, dont tar all benefits claimants with the same brush please. I pay my own vets bills out of my disability benefits, and have never needed to use the PDSA or other free charities - although it is a relief that they are there should there be an emergency. But when Sky was ill (and not insured - my fault) I paid out of my own pocket nearly £400, and would have done double if it could have saved her. Not all people on the "dole" are bad owners thank you.

And degloved is an open wound. If you didn't mean an open wound you should have found a better word to describe it. Degloved is this (warning graphic images of a degloved rat paw):
Health Guide: Degloving Injury Figure 3


And a degloved toe (just one toe!) needed several stitches and costly treatment:
Degloved Toe - Greytalk - Adopted Greyhound Forum. A discussion forum for greyhound dog owners.

You said yourself that...



> her front paw had been litualry skinned, and the skin is still hangin off


If her paw was "literally skinned" and the skin was "hangin off" that is degloving and *that is an open wound!*


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

the R.S.P.C.A is NOT FREE even if you are on benefits it is just slightly cheaper and they work out payment plans: victory:

just thought id add that.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> Why don't you *ALL* grow up and stop bullying the OP. You are all acting like school yard kids who pick on the new girl.
> 
> You make me sick. Just because she is on the dole does not mean she can't look after her pets. Stop ripping apart what she says. She has been to the vet and had it sorted so just leave her alone.
> 
> ...


is the OP on "the dole"? have i missed that bit? as i didnt see that the OP was on the dole, someone else brought the dole into it?


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

christ that argument was boring. Admin needs to close this im thinking?? The moments gone now, its monday tomorrow and youre all still arguing about this. and this happened god knows when. lol crazy:whistling2:


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

When my dog had her latest injury she was made comfortable and taken to the vets the next morning.

No damage done.

I wasn't prepared to pay the extra £xxx for the sake of a few hours. 

And my dog is like my surrogate child. I'd prob make my kid wait too if there wasn't A&E.

The dog would not have died over night.

There is no risk of infection taking hold in a few hours. The vets will always protect open wounds by giving antibiotics anyway.

Anyone DARES to tell me I neglected my dog, they can come here and say it to my face. 

Exert common sense. The dogs leg was not hanging off. It was not a fatal wound. Uncomfortable, yes, maybe.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

There is no maybe about it. A degloving is incredibly painful. Would you like to wait all night if you had all your skin pulled off your hand, with no pain relief?


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Dizz said:


> When my dog had her latest injury she was made comfortable and taken to the vets the next morning.
> 
> No damage done.
> 
> ...


I agree with Dizz

: victory:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dizz said:


> When my dog had her latest injury she was made comfortable and taken to the vets the next morning.
> 
> No damage done.
> 
> ...


You neglected your dog :whistling2:


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

Ragmoth said:


> You neglected your dog :whistling2:


You want my address then?


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dizz said:


> You want my address then?


Only if I can stalk you?


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

Ragmoth said:


> Only if I can stalk you?


I thought you already were 

I left the curtains open and everything.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dizz said:


> I thought you already were
> 
> I left the curtains open and everything.


Sorry!! I got side-tracked. I'll try again next week x


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

But on a more serious note, my cat got hit by a car once. Not badly, it just skinned his pads a little. I bathed his pads in a salt water solution for a few days and he was fine. Saved myself a fortune.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

But surely that's not the main concern?

Makes me sad to see that cost is so important to some people. Surely whether an animal needs a vet is the most important reason to go/not go - not how much money you can save?

You wouldn't treat a kid like that. "Oh he broke his leg, but I set it with the garden rake, and saved a trip to A&E, I'm sure it didn't hurt him!"


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> But surely that's not the main concern?
> 
> Makes me sad to see that cost is so important to some people. Surely whether an animal needs a vet is the most important reason to go/not go - not how much money you can save?
> 
> You wouldn't treat a kid like that. "Oh he broke his leg, but I set it with the garden rake, and saved a trip to A&E, I'm sure it didn't hurt him!"



hmm does it have to be a rake? Would a hoe do?:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

buzzybee1992 said:


> been on the dole DOES NOT MEAN FREE PET BILLS!!! and also i love my dogs, u dnt knw me, i was onli askin 4 advice...n by the sound ov it...ur on the dole n certianly not a very good pet owner :devil:


Since when did I mention anything about being on the Dole????? I didn't
I am actually a vet nurse with over 12 yrs experience I azm in full time employment, I work at a specialist practice, And all my animals are INSURED so I dont have to worry about the cost anyway, but even if they weren't my pets would still get the best treatment as I would find the money.
I would not leave my pet with a literally skinned paw overnight EVER I have seen the damage that can be done by doing that!

Oh and if you were only asking for advice dont jump down the throats of the people who offered the advice because you didnt like it, we were only going off your description of the injury we dont have crystal balls so we couldn't see what it was like!


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> Why don't you *ALL* grow up and stop bullying the OP. You are all acting like school yard kids who pick on the new girl.
> 
> You make me sick. Just because she is on the dole does not mean she can't look after her pets. Stop ripping apart what she says. She has been to the vet and had it sorted so just leave her alone.
> 
> ...


 
The fact she is on the dole was only mentioned AFTER people made comments, even so I still stand by my words.....IF YOU CANT AFFORD/be bothered to pay for YOUR PETS YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE THEM, I dont care if they are on the dole or millionaires, if cant afford/dont want insurance then put some money aside from each month especially for emergencies like this, if the foot had been degloved it would have cost a lot more than 60 and time is of the essence when it comes to seeing a vet with it


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Dizz said:


> When my dog had her latest injury she was made comfortable and taken to the vets the next morning.
> 
> No damage done.
> 
> ...


There is a risk of infection taking hold, it just depends on the wound and situation. you dont say what injury your dog sustained so cant comment on that. The OP originally said the dogs paw was skinned...large open area = breeding ground for infection, if i had taken the call and been told that at any point in my career, had i been a brand new trainee or now as a 12 yr experienced nurse I would have said bring down straight away, if the OP had said the dog grazed its pad then yeah I would have agreed with leaving it but she didn't we all went off her info!


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> But on a more serious note, my cat got hit by a car once. Not badly, it just skinned his pads a little. I bathed his pads in a salt water solution for a few days and he was fine. Saved myself a fortune.


Have you got xray vision, did you know there was no internal injuries???
Cats are perfect at showing no signs unless they are really ill!!! 
All RTA's should be checked over by a fully qualified vet!!!!!!


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

here ends my rant!!!
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

To be honest, i think this is a case of people reacting to the info they were given, all be it the wrong info. its like saying your child has swine flu, then saying actually, it's just normal flu because you cant be arsed/afford to get the medicine they need. social services would be all over that like a rash! .....you cant change the goalposts because you don't like the advice. If you are not prepared for people to give their opinion on something then you shouldn't post on a forum. as has been said before, people have very strong feelings for animals on here, apart from some who would use an unemployed friend to get free vet care for example:



mythicdawn07 said:


> price on pet bill's is so pathetic, Find someone who is on the dole or something and register your dog in there name = free pet bill's :2thumb:



and this kind of thing will always provoke strong feelings.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Frogmad said:


> here ends my rant!!!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
do i need to teach you how to multi quote too mad one? :lol2:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do i need to teach you how to multi quote too mad one? :lol2:


 yes please!!!!! I did look to see if I could figure it out but in the end couldnt be bothered :lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Frogmad said:


> *Have you got xray vision*, did you know there was no internal injuries???
> Cats are perfect at showing no signs unless they are really ill!!!
> All RTA's should be checked over by a fully qualified vet!!!!!!


Yes, I have! A year later and he's fine so I must have!! :whistling2:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Yes, I have! A year later and he's fine so I must have!! :whistling2:


Why would you put your cat through not getting checked out all for the sake of saving a few pennies??? that is all i want to know. if your child was knocked over by a car would you just take them home and not get them checked out by a doctor? I think you were very lucky but you might not be so lucky next time


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Frogmad said:


> yes please!!!!! I did look to see if I could figure it out but in the end couldnt be bothered :lol2:


#
that button next to the quote button...... its like speech marks, click that n then you can carry on clickin that on the ones you want to quote and then on the last one you want to quote hit quote instead of the speech marks and it will put them all in your reply. then to write in between each quote make sure you put your cursor after the [/quote of the first quote and before the


username;blahblah said:


> bit


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> #
> that button next to the quote button...... its like speech marks, click that n then you can carry on clickin that on the ones you want to quote and then on the last one you want to quote hit quote instead of the speech marks and it will put them all in your reply. then to write in between each quote make sure you put your cursor after the [/quote of the first quote and before the bit


Oooh thanks! you just helped me too there :lol2:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

AHA! Thanks for that!!!!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

omg this thread has opened my eyes.

how on earth you people can sit back and wait to next day etc to see the vets when a serious injury is concerned is beyond me.

even though my dog and cat are insured if they had a serious accident or problem like the op had they would be taken to the vets regardless of the time or cost.

Dave the cat was taken to the vets at 12:30am whe he got ran over and ran up a bill of over £600, but who cares hes here now so thats all that matters.

When my rabbit hurt her leg she got taken straight to the vets within half hour.

how you people can sit back and let your animals suffer just to save some pennys is beyond my comprehension and how you think its ok i dont understand.

Why own pets when u are not willing to give vet care when required?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> Oooh thanks! you just helped me too there :lol2:





Frogmad said:


> AHA! Thanks for that!!!!


come on then, both of you, show me what you have learnt!!! then we just need to teach old fen how to do it :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> come on then, both of you, show me what you have learnt!!! then we just need to teach old fen how to do it :lol2:


I'm far too old to learn new things.:lol2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mush said:


> omg this thread has opened my eyes.
> 
> how on earth you people can sit back and wait to next day etc to see the vets when a serious injury is concerned is beyond me.
> 
> ...


 
i totally agree with you,:2thumb:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Frogmad said:


> Why would you put your cat through not getting checked out all for the sake of saving a few pennies??? that is all i want to know. *if your child was knocked over by a car would you just take them home and not get them checked out by a doctor?* I think you were very lucky but you might not be so lucky next time


How can you compare children and animals?? They aren't even in the same league as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ragmoth said:


> How can you compare children and animals?? They aren't even in the same league as far as I'm concerned.


as far as im concerned imo they are they are both inocent and incredibly defenceless.

my pets are my famliy.


and they both cannot help themselves when in danger and pain


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

rach666 said:


> as far as im concerned imo they are they are both inocent and incredibly defenceless.
> my pets are my famliy.


Agreed. they do not rank as high up as my daughter, but i still care for them one hell of a lot!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My pets are my family too and I take them to the vet when needed. Minor injuries dont have me rushing to the vet though. They know me well enough that if Im worried a phone call will get me enough advice to know if I need to attend immediately or not. Not all minor injuries need immediate vet attention.
I think the problem with this thread was that the OP described an injury in the wrong way which made it sound like a deglove instead of a scrape. I personally only post about a sick/injured pet after I have seen a vet or got veterinary advice


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

is it just me or does any one else think this is a wind up ???


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> My pets are my family too and I take them to the vet when needed. Minor injuries dont have me rushing to the vet though. They know me well enough that if Im worried a phone call will get me enough advice to know if I need to attend immediately or not. Not all minor injuries need immediate vet attention.
> I think the problem with this thread was that the OP described an injury in the wrong way which made it sound like a deglove instead of a scrape. I personally only post about a sick/injured pet after I have seen a vet or got veterinary advice


 
yeh thats totally what i think,and as usaul the rfuk hitmen found it and now we has this :whistling2:


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

I just wonder sometimes about the way threads go sometimes!!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> My pets are my family too and I take them to the vet when needed. Minor injuries dont have me rushing to the vet though. They know me well enough that if Im worried a phone call will get me enough advice to know if I need to attend immediately or not. Not all minor injuries need immediate vet attention.
> I think the problem with this thread was that the OP described an injury in the wrong way which made it sound like a deglove instead of a scrape. I personally only post about a sick/injured pet after I have seen a vet or got veterinary advice


Exactly. If it had been described as a graze there wouldnt have been this reaction from me or a lot of others. But saying the skins hanging off etc. makes it sound rather more sinister.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

does this post need to continue anymore? the OP has sorted the problem now, okay maybe a bit later than most advised but at least it is sorted now. im sure the OP has learnt to explain problems a bit more thoroughly if advice is needed in the future


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah, i lost my finger this afternoon....



......oh no wait......

..............................its a paper cut! :iamwithstupid:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

morallywrong said:


> yeah, i lost my finger this afternoon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<splutter>:lol2::lol2::lol2:
You swine. Good job I'm getting another monitor cos this one has just had tea all over it.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

morallywrong said:


> yeah, i lost my finger this afternoon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2: classic !


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> <splutter>:lol2::lol2::lol2:
> You swine. Good job I'm getting another monitor cos this one has just had tea all over it.


so now instead of a monitor it's a tea vee!:whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ragmoth said:


> How can you compare children and animals?? They aren't even in the same league as far as I'm concerned.


Of course they are. They are both sentient creatures who feel pain. How can you not? :gasp:

I have 5 kids, and pets ranging from 300g up to 82kg. All of them would get medical or veterinary help as soon as physically possible should they need it.

I dont understand people who dont think animals are worthy of care, money or treatment. IMO if they truly believe that, and are not just kidding themselves into feeling like better owners by telling themselves animals dont count, they shouldn't keep animals.


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

I couldn't agree more!:notworthy:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

The good thing about threads like these is that it shows you who the real animal lovers are, and who aren't.....


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

morallywrong said:


> so now instead of a monitor it's a tea vee!:whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2::lol2:


Glad it made someone lol!!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

morallywrong said:


> so now instead of a monitor it's a tea vee!:whistling2:


oh you're good :2thumb:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> come on then, both of you, show me what you have learnt!!! then we just need to teach old fen how to do it :lol2:


Here goes nothing!!!!




Ragmoth said:


> How can you compare children and animals?? They aren't even in the same league as far as I'm concerned.


Then as far as I am concerned you should not own animals! we need to be protecting our animals and caring for them, if you dont did you know you would be breaking the law?



rach666 said:


> as far as im concerned imo they are they are both inocent and incredibly defenceless.
> 
> my pets are my famliy.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more Rach, my animals are my family. my parents are currently travelling approx 100miles a week to treat one of their cats at a referral practice,


----------

